# Is this a Fatal Flaw



## 50 Phantom Newbie (Dec 4, 2021)

Just cleaned up this case and noticed this hole. Is this case done?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 4, 2021)

I don't see a crack so I'd say it's not toast yet. Looks like someone intentionally did that.


----------



## skeezer (Dec 7, 2021)

I don't think it's toast. Casting flaw or arcing from the points? A good welder can fix that right up.

Skeezer


----------



## 50 Phantom Newbie (Dec 7, 2021)

That’s great to hear.


----------



## t.c.815 (Dec 18, 2021)

Fill it with J B WELD,  great stuff


----------

